# onstar link app



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)

here some pictures of what it looks like on my HTC Inspire 4G


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

I like that when you upload a route from the app, it gets saved in the app to use again.


----------



## cruzershane (Feb 9, 2012)

i love my onstar link app, used it from day one  man i love my cruze had it since jan 31 and already 4700 KM :O


----------



## NeonRyder (Jan 3, 2012)

I like that app too, but it's soooooo slow to load. Seems to take forever to open and connect all the time. 
I like the fact that you can send routes to the car too.


----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)

Onstar told the more u use it the faster it connects but I haven't notice it working any faster


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

I am glad to hear that you all are not only enjoying your Cruze but also this app. It is a great and very convenient! Thank you for your feed back!
~Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Kingissa (Mar 23, 2011)

kylevh21 said:


> Onstar told the more u use it the faster it connects but I haven't notice it working any faster


The sound like crap to me. I have been using the app for a year on a daily basis( love the app) and haven't noticed any speed differences.


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

The nature of radio communications and cell networks will cause a delay in sending data. The data has to go from your phone to your cell provider, then to the OnStar cell provider, then to Onstar computers, then back out to Onstar's provider and finally into the car where the onboard computer receives it. Probably the biggest bottleneck in the process is the computers at OnStar crunching the data. Just yesterday I was using my cell phone like a walkie talkie to communicate to someone. When we were within earshot of each other, I could hear his voice before it came over the phone. Sorta like an echo.


----------



## Nobody (Feb 12, 2012)

The navigation on the DIC (p 8) is that only compatible with OnStar?


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Nobody said:


> The navigation on the DIC (p 8) is that only compatible with OnStar?


Nobody,
The Navigation display in the DIC is used for the OnStar or navigation system Turn-by-Turn guidance. If you have any further questions please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Nobody (Feb 12, 2012)

Chevy Customer Service said:


> Nobody,
> The Navigation display in the DIC is used for the OnStar or navigation system Turn-by-Turn guidance. If you have any further questions please feel free to contact me.
> Thank you,
> Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


So I could use the turn by turn navigation on my phone and get it to display on the DIC?


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

All I know is that the navigation information on the DIC is downloaded from OnStar. It's the same info that is shown on the infotainment system.


----------

